# T Landscaping pictures



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

place to put all my pictures

The only one i took from our first snow fall


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice lookin 6.0! F-450?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

dieselboy01;1885969 said:


> Nice lookin 6.0! F-450?


Believe it's a 550, I think that's what I saw over on his LS thread. Nice truck!


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

SnowFakers;1886014 said:


> Believe it's a 550, I think that's what I saw over on his LS thread. Nice truck!


correct its a 2006 F550


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

My spreader in the back of the dump


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

TLandscaping;1886473 said:


> My spreader in the back of the dump


do you extensions stay on your dump box through the winter? i pull mine off to make it easier to load the sander


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1886590 said:


> do you extensions stay on your dump box through the winter? i pull mine off to make it easier to load the sander


usually yea i would but since it wasnt a huge storm and we still have leaves and such to do i just kept them on for this storm.

im replacing the metal ones with just some regular wood ones in the spring when we do the dump body


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

why the switch to wood? I had wood and put mesh sides on mine..real easy to pull on and off, i can haul a lot of material, but keeps me from overloading with stone/dirt


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

the ones on there came with the truck and weight alot. Wood i can be alot more versatile if i need to mount something to the truck without having to weld My biggest gripe though is rust, dont really have to worry about it with wood, and if one of my guys hits the sideboard wood is easy to replace to fairly cheap metal will cost me more.

My plan is 2 2x12's on each side with a riser in the back on each side


----------



## EcoNY (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice truck! How's it running? I plow for Curti's I used that truck for a few hours during a storm last winter that 6.0 is a beast! Good luck with it!


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

EcoNY;1907508 said:


> Nice truck! How's it running? I plow for Curti's I used that truck for a few hours during a storm last winter that 6.0 is a beast! Good luck with it!


trucks runs awesome, only things we have had to replace was the oil pan 2 marker lights and the reverse lights but thats been it. It hauled mulch and debris all summer. I think we put about 8k miles on it this year. We are replacing the dump bed in the spring with an aluminum one. When i bought it it need a little work done but i just didnt have the time and put it right to use got a little worse over the year so im just gonna replace it when i paint the truck


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey T, you getting any snow? We are still waiting for a plowable event here in central pa, doesn't look like any snow in the next week ore two. We did have a few salting events, I sent one of my guys out tonight to do some salting, we are having alittle freezing rain right now. Whats your plow route like?


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

94gt331;1908140 said:


> Hey T, you getting any snow? We are still waiting for a plowable event here in central pa, doesn't look like any snow in the next week ore two. We did have a few salting events, I sent one of my guys out tonight to do some salting, we are having alittle freezing rain right now. Whats your plow route like?


we plowed 1 event depending on where you were around us it was either a few inches or mostly slush. I think weve salted 3 times. For the first time im fine with no snow till after the new year since im going to Punta Cana the 26th to the 31st. my guys have it covered anyway.

As far as the routes go, i do 8 office buildings and a restaurant 1 guys owns 5 office buildings they other guy 3 and the restaurant. There all within 5 miles of each other and about 7 minutes from my shop. I honestly had no intentions of doing my own snow this year but the guy called with the 5 buildings first and it was to good of an opportunity to pass up, we cut them in the summer. So ive got a skid and truck down there. i want to add a F250 down there and a Deere terrain cut with all the snow attachments. i picked up the other 4 from a dads friend after his guy never showed up to salt after 7 calls

I also do sub work for another company doing a HOA for them. I worked for them last year and loved it, they were somewhere around 37 in snow revenue last year. Ive got a truck and skid up there, we get insane hours working for them, even when not making a full rate working like for your self, the amount of hours makes up for it. There all really nice people up there and really taught me alot about snow work. Even if i dont have enough winter work for my trucks and equipment i can just sub for them if need be. I honestly think ill send a truck up to them next winter too.


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

mad scramble to get stuff ready getting 1"-2" tomorrow well see if we plow or just salt

Been a boring winter as far as snow goes here


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

2 from this year no much going on just a lot of salting


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Here too...gone through 2 skids of bag salt and 12 yards of mix bulk for 6 not very big accounts


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking truck.

How do you like the snowdogg spreader?


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

CityGuy;1935987 said:


> Nice looking truck.
> 
> How do you like the snowdogg spreader?


its pretty nice overall first day we had it 2 minutes into use the controller went bad. apparently it was a big problem with their spreaders this year, i got a new one from the dealer and have not had a problem since.

They only other thing i don't like is it spreads heavier to the drivers side which you just have to compensate for. Ive heard of people modifying the deflector to make it spread more even.

Overall i like it i would buy another.


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

getting ready for the snow were suppose to get over the next 2 days in PA


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

from a blizzard to an inch at best only plow 2 lots at 1 place that aren't used at all so we didn't salt them just plowed once the flurries stopped put down a lot of salt


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

some from this year i think were done now. Were suppose to be in 40s and 50s all week.


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

new truck i picked up a month ago or so 2015 F250 6.7 diesel its getting a 8'6" MVP3 soon

Just purchased another 550 going straight to my dealer for a MVP3 and a snow ex 9300 and to be painted green

also picking up a MVP plow for my red 550 of member on here going to get that next week sometime

Should be adding 1 more truck before winter and a few machines


----------

